# Meine Katze hat meinen TV gerade erledigt..



## pFreak (24. Januar 2018)

Hi zusammen, 
vor ein paar Jahren, habe ich mir hier einen TV empfehlen lassen und war bis heute sehr sehr zufrieden damit (Toshiba 50L7363DG 126 cm 50 Zoll).
Leider hat gerade meine Katze einen Walljump dagegen gemacht und er ist vom Schrank auf den Boden gefallen..
Jetzt ist oben links ein schön dicker schwarzer Fleck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich mal denke, dass das ganze irreparabel ist, muss nur ein neuer her. 
Eigentlich würde ich nochmal den selben Kaufen, allerdings will ich schon irgendwie dass es sich ein bisschen nach einem Upgrade anfühlt. Sonst ist das jetzt so rausgeschmissenes Geld 
Meine Anforderungen haben sich nicht wirklich geändert (Orginal-Thread).

Ich will das Teil eigentlich nur als Monstermonitor für meinen Rechner nutzen. Fernsehen reizt mich nicht, ich brauch den nur für Gaming und Filme.
Ich habe bereits einen Fire-TV-Stick für Netflix, dementsprechend brauche ich auch keinen SmartTV oder sowas.
Wegen Gaming ist natürlich ein geringer Inputlag Pflicht.. Und FullHD wär gut. 
50" oder größer sollte er auch weiterhin haben.

Für den letzten habe ich 580€ bezahlt. Ein ähnliches Preisleistungs-Wunder würde ich gerne nochmal haben 
Wenn es sein muss kann es auch bis 800€ hoch gehen, aber eigentlich will ich so wenig wie möglich bezahlen, ohne jetzt Schrott zu kaufen.

Und eine Strategie, damit meine Katze das Ding nicht nochmal umwerfen kann wäre gut.
Ich habe auf Amazon so Kipp-Sicherungen gefunden. Die hätten wahrscheinlich diese Tragödie verhindert... 

Bin über alle Ideen dankbar 
Viele Grüße,
Leo


----------



## JackA (24. Januar 2018)

Setz einfach nen Filter, was dein jetztiger alles kann, was du ggf. mehr haben möchtest, dann suchst du im Google noch nach Input-Lag-Zeiten zu jeweiligem Modell. Fertig.
Fernseher mit Diagonale ab 50" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2018)

Toshiba und Sony haben fast nix mit 50" sondern eher 49" von daher habe ich mal 55" gewählt. Ob die Gurte da wirklich helfen, besonders wenn der Gucki aug einmal durch den Stoß in Richtung des anderen Mekkas betet ( wenn er jetzt zb. nach hinten kippen würde wäre das nicht die ideale Hilfe ). Ich würde da lieber eine Stange oder ähnliches an dem TV Schrank anbringen ( entweder rückwärtig verscshrauben oder per Bohrung durchstecken ) und den Gucki daran mit nem Kabelbinder oder ähnlichem sichern nur mal so als Gedankengang


----------



## cryon1c (24. Januar 2018)

Für so was gibts den VESA-Mount, ich kenne keine Katze die eine Glotze an einem guten VESA-Mount umwerfen kann - die Katze müsste dann schon richtung Tiger gehen


----------



## MircoSfot (24. Januar 2018)

Lebenwesen sollte man mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken als der Unterhaltungsindustrie. Das wollte dir dein Plüschohr damit sagen. Sachschäden kann man ersetzen, Lebewesen nicht. Hoffe, du hast ihn nicht dafür bestraft.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Januar 2018)

@TE: Schau dir den hier mal an, keine 50", dafür UHD und ein richtiger PC Monitor: Philips BDM4350UC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sledhammer (24. Januar 2018)

Wie geht es der Katze?


----------



## facehugger (24. Januar 2018)

sledhammer schrieb:


> Wie geht es der Katze?


Hat ein schlechtes Gewissen und checkt grade in Ebay/Kleinanzeigen nach Schnäppchen im 50Zoll-Format...

Gruß


----------



## pFreak (26. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge 
Der Katze geht's gut, mit sowas muss man rechnen, wenn man Tiere hat. Ist ja nicht seine Schuld.
Habe ihn einfach nicht gut genug fest gemacht, bin selber Schuld ^^

Die Befestigungsideen klingen alle super, ich denk mir da auf Basis davon mal was aus.
Ich schwanke jetzt aktuell noch zwischen 2 Modellen:

Produktvergleich Toshiba 55U6763DG, Telefunken XU55D101 | Geizhals Deutschland

Beide sehen von den Stats her identisch aus, aber der von Telefunken ist 40€ günstiger.
Da ich sowieso keinen Smart-TV brauche, würde mir der reichen.
Vom Input-Lag sind die laut google auch sehr nah aneinander.
Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2018)

Ich persönlich liebäugle gerade mit dem:
Hisense H55NEC5205 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kann alles was deine beiden Kandidaten können für weniger Euronen. Und im Gegensatz zum Telefunken gibt es dazu eine Reihe Tests die auch ein brauchbares Bild attestieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2018)

Telefunken ist eher eine Discounter- / Versandhausmarke und es könnte auch Thomson, Saba usw. drauf stehen ( Hersteller Vestel ). Toshiba TV´s gehören mittlerweile zu Hisense. Ich würde mir mal beide Kandidaten im lokalen Handel mal ansehen und wenn man damit leben kann das der Support mit der Garantie endet kann man zu dem Telefunken greifen wobei ich da doch eher zu dem Toshiba tendiere


----------



## sledhammer (27. Januar 2018)

Ich bin eher von Philips angetan, habe von dehnen ein LCD TV und das läuft seit 8 Jahren wie am ersten Tag, die Garantie  ist schon längst abgelaufen.

Bin ja der Meinung wenn ein Hersteller auch gute andere Produkte herstellen kann, dass er sein Handwerk versteht was  er da so macht E-Bürste im Mund.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2018)

Hier wäre mal der Thomson Bruder vom Telefunken für gut 50 Piaster weniger.



> Ich bin eher von Philips angetan,


Ich glaube jeder hat so seinen Favoriten ( ich könnte noch LG und Panasonic nennen ) nur der TE will ja so günstig wie möglich einen Dojo für seine Sidekick - Miau


----------



## sledhammer (27. Januar 2018)

Völlig sicher jeglicher Einwirkungen ist eine zusätzliche TV Halterung selbst wenn die Glotze auf einem Schrank steht kann alles was dann Beine hat dagegen rempeln oder der Schrank zusammenfallen wieso auch immer. Diese Konstelation benutze ich selber weil Schwerkraft wirkt immer und überall und Udo Lindenberg "Den Fernseher den ich eingetreten hab" geht nicht mehr.

Oder der Miezekatze wird einfach erklärt das sie das in Zukunft nicht mehr machen soll, wobei Katzen in dieser Hinsicht mehr Okay sagen würden aus eigener allgemeinen Erfahrung. 

Lief bestimmt ein Artgenosse zu dem Zeitpunkt auf dem Bildschirm herum, Miau.


----------



## keinnick (27. Januar 2018)

sledhammer schrieb:


> Ich bin eher von Philips angetan, habe von dehnen ein LCD TV und das läuft seit 8 Jahren wie am ersten Tag, die Garantie  ist schon längst abgelaufen.
> 
> Bin ja der Meinung wenn ein Hersteller auch gute andere Produkte herstellen kann, dass er sein Handwerk versteht was  er da so macht E-Bürste im Mund.



Das ist zu allgemein. Ich habe einen Philips, weil ich Ambilight toll finde. Der wurde in der Garantiezeit schon 2x repariert (Hauptplatine vor Ort getauscht, super Service).  Dennoch hätte ich mir das gerne erspart und hoffe, das Teil hält noch ein wenig,  da die Garantie vorüber ist. Aber Pech kann man überall haben.

Btw: Die Phillips-TVs kommen schon lange nicht mehr von Philips. Philips zieht sich aus dem TV-Geschaft zuruck |
    heise online


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. Januar 2018)

sledhammer schrieb:


> Oder der Miezekatze wird einfach erklärt das sie das in Zukunft nicht mehr machen soll, wobei Katzen in dieser Hinsicht mehr Okay sagen würden aus eigener allgemeinen Erfahrung.



Hunde lassen sich in solchen Dingen besser erziehen als Katzen. Allerdings versucht ein Hund in der Regel auch erst gar nicht, auf einen Fernseher oder Schrank zu hüpfen; der nagt viel lieber die Fernbedienung zusammen


----------



## sledhammer (28. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Btw: Die Phillips-TVs kommen schon lange nicht mehr von Philips. Philips zieht sich aus dem TV-Geschaft zuruck |
> heise online


Achso dann haut das so in etwa hin das ist der Philips                                                                                                                                          32PFL5605H/12 von Dezember 2011 also mit einer der letzten, dem TE seiner kommt ja auch noch so aus der Zeit . Muss oder kann man nach Herstellern suchen die noch fast so weit es geht Eigenständig bauen um keinen Einheitsbrei zu bekommen, gibt es das noch oder hängt jetzt mehr der Service mit anderweitigen Arbeitsplätzen  an der Sache mit dran wenn es kaputt geht. Diese Reparaturen will man sich doch eher ersparen.

Außer wen mal eine Miezekatze es anders meint  und es wegen dem Hund dann die Universalfernbedienung gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2018)

> Btw: Die Phillips-TVs kommen schon lange nicht mehr von Philips.


Das betrifft ja mittlerweile viele Firmen nur bleiben einigen der Markenname erhalten wie auch Fertigung und Know How. Also es wird nicht jeder aufgekaufter Hersteller ausgeplündert und der Kunde merkt kaum etwas vom Wechsel.

Die möglichst brauchbare Sicherung gegen Tierbefall wäre immer noch die Wandmontage und möglichst keine Möbel in der Nähe die als Sprungschanze dienen könnten


----------



## sledhammer (28. Januar 2018)

Stiftung Warentest: Keine Empfehlung fur Supermarkt-Fernseher


----------



## Hornissentreiber (2. Februar 2018)

Da hilft nur Eines: erledige die Katze.  Nee, alles gut, liebes Kätzchen. 

Ich wollte nur meinen Senf in Sachen Ambilight dazu geben. Ich hatte so einen Fernseher und trauere dem immer noch nach (als ich wegen Vergrößerung des Wohnzimmers einen neuen brauchte, waren mir die mit Ambilight zu teuer). Wie auch immer: Ambilight ist eine Wucht! Es entspannt die Augen und "weitet" irgendwie den Gesamteindruck. Das ist schwer zu beschreiben, man muss es gesehen haben und zwar nicht nur fünf Minuten irgendwo vorgeführt, sondern bei einem Kinoabend. Ich habe mir an den neuen Fernseher ohne Ambilight als Minimallösung per USB betriebene einfarbige LED-Bänder hinten an den Rand geklebt, weil ich die augenschonende Wirkung von Licht auf der Rückseite auf keinen Fall missen wollte. Das ist sehr angenehm aber kein Vergleich zu einem Ambilight. Es gibt reichlich Bastellösungen für Fernseher und PC-Monitore, aber wenn man sich die Mühe nicht machen kann oder will, geht für mich nichts über das echte Ambilight, am besten auf drei Seiten des Fernsehers.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## pFreak (4. Februar 2018)

Hi zusammen,
Saturn hat bis Montag ein ziemlich cooles Angebot:
55", 4K und HDR für 500€ von LG

LG 55UJ6309 55 Zoll LED TV kaufen | SATURN

Das sieht genau nach dem aus, was ich suche. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2018)

Der dürfte in der Tat gut passen. Die LG UJ sind afaik him Input-Lag sogar unter den besten TVs.
Allerdings dürfte 'TRUE MOTION 100' auch bedeuten dass da ein 50Hz Panel drin ist.


----------



## Tigertechnik (4. Februar 2018)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Hunde lassen sich in solchen Dingen besser erziehen als Katzen. Allerdings versucht ein Hund in der Regel auch erst gar nicht, auf einen Fernseher oder Schrank zu hüpfen; der nagt viel lieber die Fernbedienung zusammen



Von wegen! der kleine terrier meiner Mutter will förmlich ins BILD springen, sobald auf dem TV eine tierdoku läuft oder andere hunde zu sehen /hören sind


----------



## Virikas (6. Februar 2018)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Es gibt reichlich Bastellösungen für Fernseher und PC-Monitore, aber wenn man sich die Mühe nicht machen kann oder will, geht für mich nichts über das echte Ambilight, am besten auf drei Seiten des Fernsehers.



Das Hyperion projekt würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Bastellösung sehen bzw. man kann es zwischenzeitlich auch fertig kaufen.
Also nur wegen Ambilight den Aufpreis auf "Phillips" würde ich tatsächlich gegenrechnen, ob man sich das nicht fix selbst baut. Klar nur, wenn man nicht grad 2 linke Hände hat 
Wenn man alles zusammenrechnet, kommt man für die Komponenten (je nach TV Größe) auf ca. 150-200€ + Zeitaufwand
Fertige Systeme gäbe es z.B. bei Lightberry (Lightberry). Ist dann aber DEUTLICH teurer 

Hyperion HowTo: TUTORIAL - Raspberry Pi 3 Mediacenter + Hyperion Ambilight + OHNE loten | Hyperion - Forum
(ein Beispiel, es gibt zig andere  )
Ergebnis ist IMHO auch deutlichst geiler als Ambilight Original:
Beispiele: YouTube
oder auch
YouTube


----------



## blautemple (6. Februar 2018)

Klappt das Ganze denn auch bei HDMI 2.0 Geräten?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. Februar 2018)

Virikas schrieb:


> Das Hyperion projekt würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Bastellösung sehen bzw. man kann es zwischenzeitlich auch fertig kaufen.



Mir ist ein völliges Rätsel, warum du das jetzt in Bezug zu meinem Posting setzt. An welcher Stelle habe ich dieses Hyperion-Dingens als Bastellösung bezeichnet oder auch nur erwähnt? Richtig - nirgends! Was soll das also? Langeweile?


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (6. Februar 2018)

Nehm den:
Der grosste Rohren-Fernseher Europas Aconda 93102 ZW in Niedersachsen - Verden | Fernseher gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
groß und Katzensicher


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. Februar 2018)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Nehm den:
> Der grosste Rohren-Fernseher Europas Aconda 93102 ZW in Niedersachsen - Verden | Fernseher gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> groß und Katzensicher



Wie geil! PAL-Auflösung auf 102 cm Bilddiagonale bei 100 kg Gewicht für nur noch 249 Euro. Wer wollte da nicht zugreifen? 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2018)

Der gleiche war immerhin über Jahre hinweg mein treuer Begleiter und mit seiner 2 x 40W Endstufe machte der einen Bombensound.

Generell ist LG auch ein guter Spielpartner nur eben 100 Hz sollten es sein


----------



## totovo (10. Februar 2018)

Virikas schrieb:


> Das Hyperion projekt würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Bastellösung sehen bzw. man kann es zwischenzeitlich auch fertig kaufen.
> Also nur wegen Ambilight den Aufpreis auf "Phillips" würde ich tatsächlich gegenrechnen, ob man sich das nicht fix selbst baut. Klar nur, wenn man nicht grad 2 linke Hände hat
> Wenn man alles zusammenrechnet, kommt man für die Komponenten (je nach TV Größe) auf ca. 150-200€ + Zeitaufwand
> Fertige Systeme gäbe es z.B. bei Lightberry (Lightberry). Ist dann aber DEUTLICH teurer
> ...



Was ist daran deutlich geiler als das Original? 
ich denke, dass sollte jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich finde das dass eingebaute Ambilight die deutlich elegantere Lösung ist. Dieses wilde geflacker in dem ersten Video würde ich für meinen Teil nicht ertragen. Die Übergänge sind viel zu hart.


----------

